# Suggestions on cleaning LGB Track and Loco that has been outdoors?



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi ALL!
Well I just got ahold of some track and a couple switches that have seen some action outdoors! I'de like to clean them up! I was thinking maybe some Dawn dish liquid in a buck, let them soak for a could minutes, put a soft brush to them, maybe hit them with AIR, then let them air dry in the summer sun!
The Loco I'm clueless! It's a steam unit LGB 2774, I'm NOT soaking it in a bucket!!!
HELP!!
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB track and cars (top rack) are dishwasher safe. 

2774, 2010/20 Stainz perhaps (if the 2774 is the KrLi number on the steam dome). Give it a good scrubbing in the sink. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You do not want to warn him not to get water in the gears or the electrics? 

I think you need to be specific about being in a sink. 

look out... 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Done it for years, most eBay fodder that has been on a shelf or in a 3 pack a day household gets the sink bath.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg. 
Haven't you seen the LGB ad featuring kids running a Stainz down a track and letting it fall off the end into a fish tank? 
The kids fish it out and repeat the process. 
Multiple times.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Water, hmm, water in the gearbox, maybe enough grease to keep rust away. 

Dish soap, electronics (although not much in a Stainz) and water. 

Well, my USAT and Aristo locos have simple boards that would not fare well being doused in water. 

Well, why not put the loco in the dishwasher too? Top shelf and air dry. 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Because you would saturate it in the dishwasher. While you can dunk an LGB loco, it is not the best thing in the world to do, why I do them in the sink, and the original poster said he would not dunk it in a bucket. 

A toothbrush, the sprayer, a DEEP kitchen sink, and a little washing up liquid does wonders to old dirty LGB. Can even get the old stinky Luran S smell back on the older stuff!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to my point, warning about in the sink, implying "saturating", "dunkking", whatever, getting water in the inside. 

So, clean it EXTERNALLY with soap and a toothbrush... cool... the sink is to keep down the mess, not immerse it. 

After telling people they can put cars in the dishwasher, I just wanted to make sure it was not going for a swim. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, again, he already said he was not going to dunk it. I know of a Stainz that had many baths and sandbox trips and did it very little ill, but not on my watch! 

Then there is the sink, vs sync....did that on a pair of SUs on a Triumph TR4 yesterday. No water (other than copious amounts of sweat) invoved with that!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, again, I was talking about your post, not his. 

You are the only one talking about the sink, and that was mentioned in my posts twice I believe. 

I've done my share of syncing on SU and Strombergs, finally got a technique over the years. Duals on my mini, duals on my firends bugeye, and triple on my friends AH 6 cylinder. 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, so I wonderd why you kept bringing up submerging things, no one had mentioned/suggested it, LOL! 

I had a great rebuilt pair of HS6s on a Volvo 122S that ran well at both -8 and 90F. Had another set I sent off to be re-bushed on my 144S, but those got replaced (along with seveal other bits) with Weber DCOE 40s. As for three SU/ZS....get the manometer handy! _And guys here complain about train prices?_


----------

